
Ask HN: Protective patent to endorse open-source - taway120918
Hi,<p>As of recent, I met with representatives of multiple multinational companies to whom I told about my project. These companies were excited about it. They also wanted to know whether it is patented or any papers published about it. I told them there are not.<p>These companies know how to replicate my idea. Additionally, the space is regulated and controlled by just a few companies worldwide. I think there is reason to think that these companies will try to patent my idea. It is based in software.<p>Now, I do not really care if these companies replicate the idea. I wish they would. However, I do not want these companies competing with each other about it. As such, is it possible I would file a patent first, release the source-code, and thus block these companies from competing with each other about it? I would want to do my best to try to create an open standard on how to utilize my idea.<p>Additionally, I am currently working as a researcher at a university. I told them what had happened, and they also want to patent it. However, the idea was not conceived during my time as a researcher, but university resources were used to test the approach in the regulated environment.<p>Should I care whether the university files the patent? Should I go through hoops to do it myself? What do you think is my best plan of action to do this all very fast?<p>Thanks!
======
awwx
[https://patentpandas.org/](https://patentpandas.org/) is a resource site for
patent information and for getting help.

